# What A DAY! Huge Warsaw



## Sundance (Oct 27, 2007)

Headed out the pass around 6.30am with my youngest daughter Krystal and Chad visiting from Georgia. Seas were great, 1-2 ft and we headed to the EDGE. Anchored up around 7:30 am. The bite was on, we had just caught a couple of mingo and lane snapper. Then Chad, fishing a Travella med action rod with a Calcutta reel with 65 lb braid and a bottom rig, was almost pulled overboard with a hit.

He fought for about 20mins just to get the fish off the bottom, sometimes getting line, other times losing to the fish. But finally he started to win the fight. About after 1/2 an hour we see color and I know its a grouper but no idea how big until it surfaced. It took both me an Chad to pull it in the boat with the gaff. 

This monster WARSAW weight in at 51.9 lbs, 46 in long, with a girth of 32inches. We weighed the fish at my Marina , Daybreak because I do not have large enough scale at home.

We also caught 1 scamp, and 2 keeper kings... Great day. The run back was in seas less than a foot.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice grouper. That will make alot of fish sandwiches.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dayum!!!

Awesome.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Real nice grouper. Congrats!! some of us fish 3 to 4 times a week and dont get a chance at a fish like that..

Great job


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Now thats what Im talking about. Nice fish


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Fish!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome fish, I would have loved to see the looks on everyone's face when that beast surfaced.:clap


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice Fish!!!! :bowdown

What bait were you guys fishing with? Bottom Fishing??


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice fish Bob, and thanks for the grouper that night for fish taco's! It was awesome! :hoppingmad


----------



## Sundance (Oct 27, 2007)

Caught on a double hook bottom rig with cut squid. I could hardly believe it.....


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

You must have been flying to get to Edge in an hour.Great looking fish , congrats.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a fine fish right there.


----------



## Sundance (Oct 27, 2007)

tacos were great and just straight up grilled grouper, yum! Yum!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!! thats a stud!!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice Warsaw!



> *TURTLE (6/1/2009)*You must have been flying to get to Edge in an hour.Great looking fish , congrats.Thanks for sharing.


We had the seas for it this morning. It was like a mill pond.


----------

